# Retolexing an amp in Ottawa



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Anyone know of someone local who does retolexing of amps? I have a 2x10 JD Newel that I am thinking of going to brown tolex from the present white. I asked Leyland Sound Design but they won't do it. Thanks...


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Dave...why don't you try it yourself...its not that difficult, especially if you have the original tolex for a pattern....very satisfying too when you scrape that final bit of contact adhesive from under your finger nails and step back to admire your work ;-)


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that Chane Audio in Westport would do it.
(613) 273-7778


----------



## gdr54 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Davestp1 - Thanks for the nod, Furtz, yes, I'd be happy to retolex it for you. Please call (613) 800-2681 - Later, George, Chane Audio


----------

